# Locals only at CP?



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Rsmiller will you please post the same type of information about CP that you did about wolfer?? It was so easy for you to give up the info about wolfer I would think that you would be just as happy to share what is said to be a "locals only" area in N colorado....

You have to feel that it is a hypocritical to give up goods on your non local stuff then hold back on CP??? 

"That guide was sweet for us Boulderites that want to stomp the crap out of the Wolf Creek Local's powder.."

Well some of us who want to "stomp the crap out of the CP locals powder " 

What gives - is it locals only at CP???? The locals only vibe is so much worse up on the cp stuff than it is down in wolfer that it seems to me what you are sayin is that the national forest can be "locals only" if you are the local??? Total BS...

From the # of pm's I have gotten in the past few days there are many many people out there who want this information and I think that the same level of information sharing for the N colorado goods is warranted. 

I think it would be better for the "locals" to kill the locals only vibe up at cp and give out the same info you are so willing to share on wolfer.. If not there are maps out there with nice red lines on them with routes and lines to ski that will be posted here.

So what gives is it "locals only on cp"????


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

all you have to do is drive to the top of CP, get out of your truck/car, and look around. it's not hard to figure out where the good skiing is located. the increase in traffic up there in the last couple of years proves that easily.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

the_dude said:


> all you have to do is drive to the top of CP, get out of your truck/car, and look around. it's not hard to figure out where the good skiing is located. the increase in traffic up there in the last couple of years proves that easily.


^^^^^^^^

What he said.


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

no response? post it 'nek


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Here you go. I will give you some beta, but I don't think you should post it here or online. And my reason is simple. Limited front range access, or how about just the fact that people are ignorant and will do a google search, find this and hit the road with nothing more than your map and hopefully a sled in tow. No research or avy training, anything.

One problem already is between the sleds and the skins. The sledders are getting too close to the CP proper and poaching what is otherwise skin trail access, while the sleds should stay to the back half of the pass and NW. 

The skin trail is less than an hour to the top from the lot, and is seeing increased used on weekends and friday/monday crowds but is still banner 3 days a week. Increased boot pack from CSU boarders who are good for 1 run and like to take all the snow with them are more present as well.

We love the extra trash in the woods of honey bunwrapers in the trees and beer cans/ bottles in the parking lot, or the fuckin retards in 2 wheel drive parked sideways in the u turn lot and NOT across the street in the easy access lot a WHOLE 50 FUCKIN YARDS AWAY.

But you wouldn't notice this down at the sled lot. a few miles back down the road. It's usually just a few trucks lined up nicely. out for a nice day of sucking 2 stroke while getting some fresh air.

Come on up and join us. access is limited but hey, Our options are too. 

RMNP is a GREAT place too. there is the Bear lake area with a 800 yard pillow lines and little rock cliffs everywhere. Flat top to the north skis like a dream and soo much to do between the trail to LP and the south east side.

Then there is Hidden valley. There is still a map there and so you should be fine. And back to the CP area. pull up a google map on CP. locate Larime River road for sled access and the 2 lots further up the road for the skin trails. Try the trees to the west of the first knoll. Be sure not to ski right out onto the road, trust me you will get nailed.

I will be back with a map for you soon. Sorry for hating earlyer. I don't know what go into me.

pm me if you want some specifics, I will show you what I know.

RDNEK, bring some big sleds and we'll have some funn.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Thought this would help too. 
Backcountry Skiing Colorado | Facebook


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

bobbuilds said:


> Here you go. I will give you some beta, but I don't think you should post it here or online.


then why did you post it? pretty sure that sled access anywhere on the east side of the pass -that people ski- is illegal because it's wilderness. there are plenty of areas where sleds are allowed, so please stick to those. those of us that prefer to be human powered don't want to "suck 2 stroke" as you put it.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

the_dude said:


> all you have to do is drive to the top of CP, get out of your truck/car, and look around. it's not hard to figure out where the good skiing is located. the increase in traffic up there in the last couple of years proves that easily.


Bingo the dude just said all you should need to have a great day out.. Also before anyone gets too bent - am not going to post maps and lines for wolfer, cp, or any of the other areas I have been. I just wanted to point out that sometimes it is real easy to give out someone else's "secret stash". 

Searching is what getting out in the bc is all about.. All you should need is the name of a trailhead and then get out and learn what the area has to offer. 

So for all who have asked the dude just let you in on CP..

And if you want to know the Cottonwood trailhead at avalanche is not that bad of a starting point here around BV..


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

the_dude said:


> then why did you post it? pretty sure that sled access anywhere on the east side of the pass -that people ski- is illegal because it's wilderness. there are plenty of areas where sleds are allowed, so please stick to those. those of us that prefer to be human powered don't want to "suck 2 stroke" as you put it.


I did not post any information that is not already known, just trying to be friendly. Fuck you both, how is that. shoot me a pm so I can kick you into a tree well.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

bobbuilds said:


> I did not post any information that is not already known, just trying to be friendly. Fuck you both, how is that. shoot me a pm so I can kick you into a tree well.



LOL


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Ha. LMFAO. LOCALS RULE. go find your own damn break. 
something akin to my daddy can beat up your daddy.

Find it, explore it, love it, leave as little trace as possible that you were there.

JV.. as soon as we have enough snow, I'm rallying Richmond to Taylor Park and up Cottonwood to finally meet up with you. Should be good to go in a few more weeks.

As for access over here, it all sucks. So stay where you are and I'll be happy. If you do end up here, god forbid, and I see you skining, wave and I'll probably give you a lift up the hill.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

bobbuilds said:


> I did not post any information that is not already known, just trying to be friendly. Fuck you both, how is that. shoot me a pm so I can kick you into a tree well.


what are you - still in high school?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Holy cow guys, don't get your panties in a wad... if you guys met in real life your conversations would be much nicer.

I took the whole "Fuck you both, how is that. shoot me a pm so I can kick you into a tree well." as tongue in cheek, apparently you guys lack a sense of humor.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Ya'all are sounding like a bunch of damn CAVERS!! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

There is this super secret stash brah....you can't ride it bro....the sometime doucheness of this site never fails to amaze me. Go out and ride and have fun. If you see another person enjoying the same activity as you wave and say hi...unless your on my stash then I'll kill ya man!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

what I do is just like,like, you know..........YouTube - idiocracy


----------



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

Bob, you crack me up!!!! Keep it coming and have a great winter.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

bobbuilds said:


> I did not post any information that is not already known, just trying to be friendly. Fuck you both, how is that. shoot me a pm so I can kick you into a tree well.


Bob - nice that was great - give me a call or pm if you are headin up this way (with your sled) and I will make it up to you.. Thanks for the info. 

Brendo - once we get a snow or two let me know. I am going to be over in your area for the next few days but I would think that we will be skiing aspen or snowmass with the family. You also may want to get a cabin over at the taylor park trading post when you come over. I think they are about $130 for the night but that is 2 double beds and a couch. Not a bad half way point between taylor and cottonwood and they have gas/food.. You wont have to talk me into meetin you guys up at taylor pass for some skiing!!

Not that I want to give out any info or anything... Caus we all know that LOCALS RULE and CP LOCALS RULE MORE!!!


----------



## bigwatertoby (Nov 8, 2008)

JV,
Did you get to do any rock drops on Midland after that big dump BV got? LOL. Oh yeah I forgot.....the only thing we ever dropped on Midland was Mikey's Big Mouths and palletts for the fire...Bring yourself a little further north...I have a few stashes I will share with you. T


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Good to hear from you Ryan, enjoy your holidays as well, I'll stop in one of these days after the holidays on my way home.

RDNEK, I will gladly take you up on that, have a great season.

take care.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Toby,

Dont forget the little kings bottles!! Kinda sad the kids these days dont get after it like we used to.. 

The year the storm hit so hard bassam area was very good. More 10' to 30' rock and pillow lines than you could do in 3 years... We would go up castle rock to drop the sleds.. We got in a ton of first d's up in that country for sure that year..

I will let you know when I am going to be up in your area and we should make it out..

Also bob I got a guy who knows where is legal to sled access and not up at cp.. We are going to go out with him and I will post a tr with pics when I get it done "stomping the shit out of that cp pow"!!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Have fun on your sled trip, it's getting really deep out there.


----------

